# A easier way back to the update path



## Timmy10shoes

pulled


----------



## CellZealot

The radio flash is unnecessary. Just an FYI, the official update.zips don't assert the radio version.

I


----------



## Timmy10shoes

the lbl, mbr and most of them are unneccesary. I was lazy editing the default flash file. And there small.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

But i appreciate the FYI. I by no means understand most of this.


----------



## CellZealot

We are all learning here thanks, just wanted to point that out as I stated in the other thread.

The only things required are system, webtop and preinstall and then rooting and DDing the boot.img.
Then the 5.5.893 will succeed.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

I don't need to dd the boot image


----------



## Timmy10shoes

the rsd lite will flash it


----------



## RangeRat125

This will work coming from 5.7.893?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

yes


----------



## srgolub

You're a genius...worked flawlessly.


----------



## srgolub

Timmy10shoes said:


> If your coming from the. 901 update after recovery flashes the 5.5.893 update. You will be throw into fastboot with a cdt.bin failure. You will have to flash the cdt.bin from the. 901 update zip. When you reboot, it will say failed. But everything will be in place.The boot and recovery image are courtesy of realbbb.
> 
> http://www.mediafire...2wj34xr3gloef3d


I'm flashing 901 now but would like to be comfortable there's an easy way back to the upgrade path. Could you please provide a little more detail on how you flash the cdt.bin from the 901 update? Thanks so much.


----------



## SamuriHL

Timmy10shoes said:


> the rsd lite will flash it


And that's successful? Hmmm. I'm gonna give this a whirl on my bricked phone. Fedex still isn't here so I'm not even sure I'm getting the replacement today. So I'll try it once it's done downloading and see if it gets me back on track. I thought the dd of the boot img was required because it otherwise fails in RSD.


----------



## CellZealot

SamuriHL said:


> And that's successful? Hmmm. I'm gonna give this a whirl on my bricked phone. Fedex still isn't here so I'm not even sure I'm getting the replacement today. So I'll try it once it's done downloading and see if it gets me back on track. I thought the dd of the boot img was required because it otherwise fails in RSD.


I am very curious to see if this fixes your phone after all the issues you had.

I think this is a very valuable innovation if it's proven to work in most or all cases and provides a really simple noob friendly way to manage the flash procedure. That is the entire point of RSD lite and the only reason we have been unable to use it to it's full extent was a lack of official files.

Eagerly looking forward to your results.


----------



## SamuriHL

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's booting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## realbbb

SamuriHL said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's booting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do tell.









BBB
MacroVillian.


----------



## SamuriHL

Holy freaking hell you have no idea how happy I am right now!!! This completely unbricked my phone! I'm signed into google as we speak and am completely back up and running!!! I can now return the warranty phone without even opening it. This is truly AMAZING WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SamuriHL

realbbb said:


> Do tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBB
> MacroVillian.


It worked!!!! You guys are SICK! I'm SO FREAKING HAPPY I can cry!!


----------



## CellZealot

BIG WOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice job!


----------



## SamuriHL

THANK YOU SO MUCH to this community!!!!!!!! I am in awe. If that RSD file can unbrick my phone, I think we have a way back from just about anything at this point. WELL DONE EVERYONE!


----------



## stoffelck

so there really is no fear in re-rooting, applying 901 and go back to Eclipse eh?

oh btw congrats SamuriHL. That was a lot of fun.







You got put through the shredder on that one. i mean more fun for me probably than you...


----------



## steven.rn

Congrats, SamuriHL.... we were all twisting our hands for you... and, indirectly you really put a fire under this issue..... yay!


----------



## foamman

SamuriHL said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH to this community!!!!!!!! I am in awe. If that RSD file can unbrick my phone, I think we have a way back from just about anything at this point. WELL DONE EVERYONE!


That's freaking awesome!!! This was easily the best suspense "novel" I've read in a while. LMFAO


----------



## SamuriHL

Thank you. I'm so very pleased. We have a true recovery path now. I'm not saying that jumping on leaks is a good idea or anything, BUT, this shows that if it can even recover my phone, then this is THE way to go!


----------



## SamuriHL

foamman said:


> That's freaking awesome!!! This was easily the best suspense "novel" I've read in a while. LMFAO


Not so much for me.







But yea, I'm SO happy!!! I'm going to root this thing, recover my 5.5.886 stock rooted image (so I don't have to reinstall and set up EVERYTHING again), and then start updating. WOW. Just WOW!


----------



## CellZealot

SamuriHL said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH to this community!!!!!!!! I am in awe. If that RSD file can unbrick my phone, I think we have a way back from just about anything at this point. WELL DONE EVERYONE!


Now you get to send back that refurbed replacement!

It's a great feeling...I actually did it once with my very first cellphone(Moto v265) ever many years back...the last time I ever warrantied a phone!


----------



## realbbb

Hmm.. flashme.zip

55886 radio
55893 boot
55893 cdt.bin
55893 recovery
55886 everything else.

Interesting. Knowing this might fix the boot fails after overwriting kernel.

BBB
Never ceases to be amazed.


----------



## realbbb

I would think that the matching boot, cdt.bin, and recovery did it.

BBB
Still Messing with my Blessing.


----------



## SamuriHL

I'm not sure what fixed it but running that got me out of the boot failure loop I was in and am now rooting stock 886 so I can boot into CWR and restore my 886 root image. realbbb, thank you so much for providing the boot image for this. You have done a remarkable service to those who were off the upgrade path.


----------



## CellZealot

SamuriHL said:


> I'm not sure what fixed it but running that got me out of the boot failure loop I was in and am now rooting stock 886 so I can boot into CWR and restore my 886 root image. realbbb, thank you so much for providing the boot image for this. You have done a remarkable service to those who were off the upgrade path.


Indeed he has, this opens up an entire realm of possibilities and provides us with another way to use the software tools as they were designed to make these procedures both simple and safe.

This has implications for all Motorola devices going forward.

Very stimulating stuff...thanks!


----------



## realbbb

SamuriHL said:


> I'm not sure what fixed it but running that got me out of the boot failure loop I was in and am now rooting stock 886 so I can boot into CWR and restore my 886 root image. realbbb, thank you so much for providing the boot image for this. You have done a remarkable service to those who were off the upgrade path.










vinylfreak89 for the idea!

BBB
Serving the Server with 0 wait state.


----------



## SamuriHL

As I said, this community ROCKS!!! I love how we banded together to get this fixed. Truly an Xmas miracle.


----------



## FenixJr

So we're saying this can flash the boot through RSD?


----------



## SamuriHL

It certainly fixed mine after that whole 999 incident. But realbbb made a comment in your thread about RSD not being able to fix the kernel? So I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## nofxdan

How long does it take everyone else to flash system.img? It seems to get to that point and then freeze up for me, and now my phone appears to be bricked.


----------



## Ravaloft

This should work for the 894 leak too right?


----------



## FenixJr

Ravaloft said:


> This should work for the 894 leak too right?


I haven't downloaded his files, but i came back from the 894 upgrade, using the method outlined in my post, which im currently trying to slim down to shorten the downloads, and steps.


----------



## Ravaloft

Thanks. This has been a great find, and I am struggling to learn it. Tough when all this brand new info has literally been found in the last 3 days or so.


----------



## FenixJr

I'd say your best bet is wait, hopefully a few minutes(im not sure exactly how long "shortly" is) for p3droid to post the full scripted method. I'm pretty sure there will be about 0 room for error in it.


----------



## CellZealot

He had the script completed and tested last night but is refining it and adding things like pushing the update.zips to the sdcard and rebooting so the only user input required is selecting the 5.5.893 update.zip in recovery and rebooting afterward.

Not sure when he will post it...but I just told him the line is forming at the door.


----------



## FenixJr

CellZealot said:


> He had the script completed and tested last night but is refining it and adding things like pushing the update.zips to the sdcard and rebooting so the only user input required is selecting the 5.5.893 update.zip in recovery and rebooting afterward.
> 
> Not sure when he will post it...but I just told him the line is forming at the door.


Ha. yeah. Sounds good. I'll probably give it a whirl to test coming back from 901 as well. I'll edit my post quick to let people know this method is en route


----------



## Ravaloft

CellZealot said:


> He had the script completed and tested last night but is refining it and adding things like pushing the update.zips to the sdcard and rebooting so the only user input required is selecting the 5.5.893 update.zip in recovery and rebooting afterward.
> 
> Not sure when he will post it...but I just told him the line is forming at the door.


lol. Already got my number...


----------



## SamuriHL

I know I've been repeating myself today, but, this community just rocks! I'm so proud to be a part of it. The hard work of everyone in the last 2 days has been tremendous. Look how far we've come!! We are all much safer playing with our phones as a result.


----------



## paciul2496

Thanks very much for the tool you developed!

I was using it and it keeps failing at the grfs.img. This also was the case with the manual method I tried with using Fenix's method from another forum.

I ma currently on the leaked 5.7.893 and rooted. Any ideas?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Timmy10shoes

paciul2496 said:


> Thanks very much for the tool you developed!
> 
> I was using it and it keeps failing at the grfs.img. This also was the case with the manual method I tried with using Fenix's method from another forum.
> 
> I ma currently on the leaked 5.7.893 and rooted. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


Is it actually failing or just taking a long time?


----------



## bweN doirD

paciul2496 said:


> Thanks very much for the tool you developed!
> 
> I was using it and it keeps failing at the grfs.img. This also was the case with the manual method I tried with using Fenix's method from another forum.
> 
> I ma currently on the leaked 5.7.893 and rooted. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


i was on 5.7 yesterday before i tried this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12749-getting-back-on-the-ota-update-path/page__view__findpost__p__315939
it failed, but the forever system restore and radio files worked fine
so, i was on the system and radio from that post and whatever was left of 5.7
i flashed the file from this thread earlier and it worked pefectly (some parts do take a looong time), rebooted, signed into google, checked for updates (it was available), downloaded and installed no problem.
hope that helps

thanks to the op for this great fix


----------



## kedriastral

SamuriHL said:


> As I said, this community ROCKS!!! I love how we banded together to get this fixed. Truly an Xmas miracle.


This news made my day! Been biting my nails for this guy for days now


----------



## paciul2496

Timmy10shoes said:


> Is it actually failing or just taking a long time?


This is the message I get:

Failed flashing process. flash webtop "grfs.img" ->Phone returned FAIL; phone connected

I went in recovery mode and tried agin--same message


----------



## paciul2496

paciul2496 said:


> This is the message I get:
> 
> Failed flashing process. flash webtop "grfs.img" ->Phone returned FAIL; phone connected
> 
> I went in recovery mode and tried agin--same message


In the FenixJr method, the eeror message is: "could not allocate 1397489664 bytes"


----------



## moosc

question i flashed every it.. it seemed to work of course no radio so i used wifi and was able to flash update. so question is this my radio antenna shows bars but no 3g or 4g symbol next to it. is this normal till i get a sim card.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

For 4g yes, not sure about 3g.


----------



## moosc

ok and by the way thanks to you and the crew for stepping up and not giving up. i thought this phone was lost


----------



## Timmy10shoes

paciul2496 said:


> In the FenixJr method, the eeror message is: "could not allocate 1397489664 bytes"


 "could not allocate 1397489664 bytes" is because fastboot cannot flash a file that big. You need moto-fastboot. As for the rsd lite failing, I'm not sure. I haven't had any issues flashing the grfs image and your the first i know of with that issue. I'll dig in and see what i can find.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

moosc said:


> ok and by the way thanks to you and the crew for stepping up and not giving up. i thought this phone was lost


Your welcome,That's what this community is for. I was in the same boat, so I know the feeling. If everyone does a little, nobody does alot.


----------



## paciul2496

bweN doirD said:


> i was on 5.7 yesterday before i tried this http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__315939
> it failed, but the forever system restore and radio files worked fine
> so, i was on the system and radio from that post and whatever was left of 5.7
> i flashed the file from this thread earlier and it worked pefectly (some parts do take a looong time), rebooted, signed into google, checked for updates (it was available), downloaded and installed no problem.
> hope that helps
> 
> thanks to the op for this great fix


Thanks..just tried your suggestion. Still no joy...same error message


----------



## paciul2496

Timmy10shoes said:


> "could not allocate 1397489664 bytes" is because fastboot cannot flash a file that big. You need moto-fastboot. As for the rsd lite failing, I'm not sure. I haven't had any issues flashing the grfs image and your the first i know of with that issue. I'll dig in and see what i can find.


Thanks..I figured that and made sure I was using moto-fastboot. I assume your script uses that. I was definately using moto fastboot in FenixJr's process since I had to manually input everything there

Hopefully someone this isn't abig issue for me

Mike


----------



## Timmy10shoes

paciul2496 said:


> Thanks..just tried your suggestion. Still no joy...same error message


 manually flash the image with moto-fastboot. http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/attachments/droid-bionic-forum/2774d1319371594-how-get-your-phone-back-upgrade-path-moto-fastboot-win32.zip
moto-fastboot flash webtop grfs.img


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Rsdlite uses fastboot, not moto-fastboot. But it rsd lite doesn't need moto-fastboot to flash the grfs.img. So far, your's sounds like an isolated issue.


----------



## paciul2496

Timmy10shoes said:


> manually flash the image with moto-fastboot. http://www.mydroidwo...tboot-win32.zip
> moto-fastboot flash webtop grfs.img


thank for your help..I'll give a shot now

Mike


----------



## paciul2496

Timmy10shoes said:


> Rsdlite uses fastboot, not moto-fastboot. But it rsd lite doesn't need moto-fastboot to flash the grfs.img. So far, your's sounds like an isolated issue.


Just tried it...same error message I mentioned before.

just my luck...


----------



## Timmy10shoes

So you are unable to boot up at all, correct?


----------



## paciul2496

Timmy10shoes said:


> So you are unable to boot up at all, correct?


I can boot up..at this point I have erased all my programs and data which is ok...but I'm sure I'm on some bastardized build.

I can get into ap fastboot and recovery mode, no problem. I don't understand why I am getting that message with moto-fastboot


----------



## LDubs

Does it matter which version of rsd lite you use for this? Never used it before.

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Well, this could help or really f&ck you. Root and bootstrap, then erase the webtop in cwm. Try uninstalling your motorola drivers and re-installing the 5.2.1 drivers and plug your phone into the pc with wi-fi off, so your drivers aren't auto updated as they install. Cycle threw all usb modes until alll drivers are installed. Re-install rsd lite and try running it as administrator. Do the erase webtop as last ditch effort.


----------



## paciul2496

Timmy10shoes said:


> Well, this could help or really f&ck you. Root and bootstrap, then erase the webtop in cwm. Try uninstalling your motorola drivers and re-installing the 5.2.1 drivers and plug your phone into the pc with wi-fi off, so your drivers aren't auto updated as they install. Cycle threw all usb modes until alll drivers are installed. Re-install rsd lite and try running it as administrator. Do the erase webtop as last ditch effort.


ok..I'm a bit of a noob...how do I bootstrap and how do I erase the webtop in cwm? Sorry...


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Do the driver's stuff before we get into bootstrapping and clockwork recovery.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

LDubs said:


> Does it matter which version of rsd lite you use for this? Never used it before.
> 
> Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


http://db.tt/ndbknDPs This is from an older post i did, So the read first file can be ignored unless your bored.


----------



## paciul2496

Timmy10shoes said:


> Do the driver's stuff before we get into bootstrapping and clockwork recovery.


I just finished with reinstalling drivers and rsdlite...still no joy.

I'm willing to try whatever...if I brick the phone...it goes back to the verizon store


----------



## Timmy10shoes

When do you get the flash failure? Does the grfs image try to flash at all?


----------



## paciul2496

Timmy10shoes said:


> When do you get the flash failure? Does the grfs image try to flash at all?


I watch rsdlite run the script and see the successful flashes of all the other components, like cdrom, preinstall, etc. I do not get any message that it is in process like the other ones...I just get the message posted before. As I aid, I have manuallly tried to flash everything as per FenixJr's instructions from another forum, and get the same result. Running Recover and Forever rrot (option 1) now...I guess I need this to install bootstrap


----------



## Timmy10shoes

And you were coming from .901 correct? And what version does your webtop say in settings?


----------



## G8orDroid

Might be good time to check the md5 on the grfs.img.


----------



## paciul2496

paciul2496 said:


> I watch rsdlite run the script and see the successful flashes of all the other components, like cdrom, preinstall, etc. I do not get any message that it is in process like the other ones...I just get the message posted before. As I aid, I have manuallly tried to flash everything as per FenixJr's instructions from another forum, and get the same result. Running Recover and Forever rrot (option 1) now...I guess I need this to install bootstrap


I don't even use webtop...can I just skip that step and go through the whole process manually without rsdlite?

FenixJr has posted the instructions pretty clearly, although your method saves lots of time


----------



## paciul2496

Timmy10shoes said:


> And you were coming from .901 correct?


no..coming from leaked 5.7.893


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Then you don't need to worry about it. The webtop and kernel on 5.5 it the same as 5.7 the only difference is the baseband. It should end in 1 now instead of 2.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

G8orDroid said:


> Might be good time to check the md5 on the grfs.img.


 Good point. I like to disassemble the engine first before i check to see if there's gas.


----------



## paciul2496

Timmy10shoes said:


> And you were coming from .901 correct? And what version does your webtop say in settings?


webtop version is: WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-21

other info: baseband version is CDMA_N_03.1C.50R ltedc_u_05.15.00

kernel: 2.6.35.7-g68606e6
[email protected] #1

build number 5.5.1_84_DBN-55

system version 5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.e.US


----------



## Timmy10shoes

run the 5.5.893 update in stock recovery and see if it takes. It should.


----------



## paciul2496

Timmy10shoes said:


> Then you don't need to worry about it. The webtop and kernel on 5.5 it the same as 5.7 the only difference is the baseband. It should end in 1 now instead of 2.


so can I just skip flashing webtop?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

yes


----------



## Timmy10shoes

What is the size of the grfs image in the file you downloaded or the md5 sum?


----------



## paciul2496

Timmy10shoes said:


> What is the size of the grfs image in the file you downloaded or the md5 sum?


1.30 GB (1,397,489,664 bytes)


----------



## Timmy10shoes

That seems right, A md5 sum would be better though.


----------



## SamuriHL

kedriastral said:


> This news made my day! Been biting my nails for this guy for days now


Much appreciated. I'm all good now. 901 and rooted.


----------



## CellZealot

I don't think its a bad download.

Have you tried manually flashing the grfs.img with moto-fastboot?

Sorry a read back a bit quickly and may have missed some steps.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

CellZealot said:


> I don't think its a bad download.
> 
> Have you tried manually flashing the grfs.img with moto-fastboot?
> 
> Sorry a read back a bit quickly and may have missed some steps.


He said he tried moto-fastboot, re-installed drivers, rsd lite. I'm at a loss


----------



## Timmy10shoes

But his system and webtop are where they need to be. Now i want to understand his error.


----------



## PhilD

Timmy10shoes said:


> Its taking forever. But i'm uploading a zip to mediafire to run through rsd lite. Unzip it and open rsd lite. Run the default_targa_flash xml. Thats it. It will flash everything you need, automatically reboot into recovery to finish the radio flash and reboot the system when its done. You will be prompted there is a update available. Forever root and sign into google before you accept and install...


i love you man, thanks


----------



## paciul2496

Timmy10shoes said:


> But his system and webtop are where they need to be. Now i want to understand his error.


Thanks for trying to help out...I went through the manual steps in flashing, rooting, etc. here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1408522

I skipped the gfrs part and am now booting into 5.5.893 with forever root...looks like I'm good to go!


----------



## CellZealot

I would like to see him try moto-fastboot flash webtop grfs.img and see the error output, if any.

That original error, that I just went back four pages to find, says nothing about why it failed.

moto-fastboot sends and writes the grfs.img in 5 256MB chunks and a 6th smaller 5MB chunk.
Each of thease send/write operations takes about a minute, depending on speed of PC.

If it fails it will give a more explicit error than RSD did, although the logs in RSD will provide more than was stated too.

basically...more info!









Edit: Too late. I guess we won't figure that one out...oh well.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## PhilD

*Timmy10shoes <- what's the best way to donate to you?*


----------



## Timmy10shoes

PhilD said:


> *Timmy10shoes <- what's the best way to donate to you?*


Thanks. You can donate by just helping someone else if you have the knowledge or power. This was and is a community effort. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!


----------



## kc6wke

just a bit confused about the ctd.bin file. I came fron the 901 update and had some problems with eclipse rom so i used "Get to 5.5.893 OTA from ANY LEAK" to get back to .886. Got the ctd error after flashing to 893.
With this procedure, what do I need to do to get back to 901?


----------



## SamuriHL

Extract the cdt.bin file from the 901 update zip. Then flash it with fastboot.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## BootAnimator

Im getting the same problem. When do I flash the cdt.bin from the 901 update? before everything else? after? I know how to flash it...and it even flashes successfully. But I'm still getting the (boot failure) error.


----------



## razz1

Just want to say thanks to everyone involved in this project. It's people like you that keep the community going strong. Without you, we don't progress! You have helped me out of a tough spot and let me move forward.
Again thank you for your knowledge, your driven effort, and time to help us all!!!!!


----------



## SonicJoe

BootAnimator said:


> Im getting the same problem. When do I flash the cdt.bin from the 901 update? before everything else? after? I know how to flash it...and it even flashes successfully. But I'm still getting the (boot failure) error.


Flash it last, after everything else is done.


----------



## kc6wke

SamuriHL said:


> Extract the cdt.bin file from the 901 update zip. Then flash it with fastboot.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Can you tell me how to flash it with fast boot? Sorry I'm kinda new with androids
Thanks


----------



## realbbb

kc6wke said:


> Can you tell me how to flash it with fast boot? Sorry I'm kinda new with androids
> Thanks


fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin

BBB
Taken apart cell by cell.


----------



## SamuriHL

Yup, just follow realbbb's instructions. Sorry I didn't respond earlier I was traveling and we hit some snow on the way home. Good times. For the record, I'm LOVING 901!


----------



## Timmy10shoes

And to reaffirm, this works coming from. 901. You will get the cdt error after the. 893 update. Just follow the above posts to fix it.


----------



## g5ta

Im having trouble when it tries to reboot but stays at the dualcore screen i have waited as long as 20 mins and on and rsd says manually reboot phone and i powerdown and and reboot into recovery mode and it says finished on rsd but it never boots.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Can you boot up at all?


----------



## g5ta

No it just boots up to dualcore screen and thats its.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Rerun it again, and run it as administor. In the rsd folder should be a flash log. Send that to me if you could also.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

And don't listen to rsd lite. Just keep it connected and wait. don't shutdown or try to reboot.


----------



## g5ta

How do i run as admin.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

go to your "C:" drive or "computer"-open
open "ProgramFiles (x86)
open motorola
open rsd lite
rightclick on SDL
run as aqdministator
the flashlog will be in the rsd lite folder also.


----------



## g5ta

Im rerunning now to see what happenes i had a low battery but it didnt happen til the third time i have tried to do it. i have an extra battery that is charged and im useing it now.
im trying it as an admin to see if that makes a diffrence. I dont see a flash log in the rsd folder.


----------



## g5ta

OK on rsd it has been saying please manually power up this phone for about 10 mins. and the phone is stuck at the dual core screen for about 15 mins same as before.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

did you find the flash log? And did it boot into recovery after rsd finished flashing?


----------



## connor3485

Timmy, does this method fix the 894 update "invalid cg version (cg: boot)" error in fastboot?


----------



## g5ta

All i find in the rsd folder is pstfpflashdevapi , pstfpflash, pst flash,fbflash.dll and flashadaptor.dll is it one of them you where needing


----------



## g5ta

NO it just said reboot on rsd after it installed the files and never rebooted and thats when it asks to manually reboot and the phone tries to reboot but gets stuck at the dualcore logo


----------



## Timmy10shoes

connor3485 said:


> Timmy, does this method fix the 894 update "invalid cg version (cg: boot)" error in fastboot?


yes. Well it will fix the boot and let you install 5.5.893 in recovery. But if your tring to get back to ,894, this will not help.


----------



## connor3485

Timmy10shoes said:


> yes


sweet. Hope my battery makes it though the flash :s


----------



## Timmy10shoes

g5ta said:


> NO it just said reboot on rsd after it installed the files and never rebooted and thats when it asks to manually reboot and the phone tries to reboot but gets stuck at the dualcore logo


what version of rsd lite are you using and what drivers do you have installed?


----------



## g5ta

rsd is 5.5 and drivers are 5.2.1 i got from the tools posted in first post.


----------



## Marine One

New member here, first post. I'm unrooted on 5.7.893.XT875 and want to get my bionic back on the update path. I've read the instructions here (several times) and still have some questions. Although I did root my OG Droid, I'm not up on all of the steps of flashing things to a phone and want to go slow and make sure that I don't mess anything up. I have downloaded and unzipped both of the files in post #1.

From what I've read it's my understanding that the next thing I should do is to install the drivers and RSD Lite5.5 to my computer that are contained in the moto-tools folder of the flashtools download zipfile. Is that correct? 
Once I do that I gather that I open the RSD lite program, connect my phone and then it will somehow point me in the direction of installing default flash targa contained in the zipfile that downloaded with the name flashme? Was I supposed to see the RSDLite program in the first link in post 1 that came up as a zipped file called flashme? I didn't see it there, but it was in the flashtools zipped file. Just want to make sure I got a successful download of the zipfile.
Next, the instructions in original post mention forever rooting before applying the OTA update. Will that happen as a part of this process or is it something that I need to download and apply/install separately? Thanks for the patience here. I'm being overly cautious because I want to make sure that I understand everything before I start this process so that I hopefully won't be in the position of needing help unscrewing/unbricking the phone later.
A numbered step by step set of instructions (i.e., For Dummies) that assumes little would be helpful if it isn't too much to ask.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

ok. We'll approach this like there is nothing installed on your pc.
1.Open the moto-tools folder and install the 5.2.1 drivers. (32 or 64) depending on your pc
2. I turn off wi-fi on my pc now. (so drivers won't auto update-paranoia probably) Then i plug my phone into the pc and toggle through all usb modes to install all the drivers.
3. Install rsd lite 5.5 from moto-tools
4. unzip the flashme zip to a folder on your desktop
5. Open rsd lite (some people have more success running it as admin. )and press the |&#8230;| box next to the search bar. Browse to the folder you extracted everything to on your desktop.
6. select the default_targa_flash_xml file but don't start yet.
7. power down your device.
8. Hold both volume buttons while pressing power
9. use down volume to toggle to ap fastboot and press volume up to select.
10. run the xml file.
11. pray like hell

Probably want to add that if you have never flashed in fastboot mode then once you boot into fastboot and connect to the PC, it will load another driver even after toggling all the USB modes from a normal boot. This will always happen right after a fresh install of the USB drivers.
Also running as admin is generally always better on Win 7 

CellZealot

TeamBlackHat

Read more, post less.

The forever root needs to run separately. Run the rootmine file and follow the instructions


----------



## Timmy10shoes

g5ta said:


> rsd is 5.5 and drivers are 5.2.1 i got from the tools posted in first post.


uninstall rsd lite. reboot your pc and reinstall rsd. There should be about 15 files in that rsd folder
Q


----------



## g5ta

Whats werid to me is in device propertys on rsd its all n/a like it knows my phone is connected .


----------



## g5ta

12/25/11 22:30:02 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12/25/11 22:30:02 New Log Started For Software Download.
12/25/11 22:38:25 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12/25/11 22:38:25 New Log Started For Software Download.
12/25/11 22:38:36 The FlashLog key is turned off.
12/25/11 22:38:37 Multi upgrade started for 0 phones
12/25/11 22:39:16 Multi upgrade started for 1 phones
12/25/11 22:39:16 [Device ID: 0] 1/14 erase cache
12/25/11 22:39:16 [Device ID: 0] 2/14 erase userdata
12/25/11 22:39:17 [Device ID: 0] 3/14 flash lbl "lbl"
12/25/11 22:39:18 [Device ID: 0] 4/14 flash logo.bin "logo.bin"
12/25/11 22:39:19 [Device ID: 0] 5/14 flash ebr "ebr"
12/25/11 22:39:20 [Device ID: 0] 6/14 flash mbr "mbr"
12/25/11 22:39:21 [Device ID: 0] 7/14 flash devtree "device_tree.bin"
12/25/11 22:39:22 [Device ID: 0] 8/14 flash system "system.img"
12/25/11 22:40:56 [Device ID: 0] 9/14 flash boot "boot.img"
12/25/11 22:40:59 [Device ID: 0] 10/14 flash recovery "recovery.img"
12/25/11 22:41:03 [Device ID: 0] 11/14 flash cdrom "cdrom"
12/25/11 22:41:08 [Device ID: 0] 12/14 flash preinstall "preinstall.img"
12/25/11 22:42:09 [Device ID: 0] 13/14 flash webtop "grfs.img"
12/25/11 22:46:53 [Device ID: 0] 14/14 flash radio "radio.img"
12/25/11 22:46:58 [Device ID: 0] reboot
12/25/11 22:54:10 00001208 Phone.cpp 1490 0 ERROR Waiting for phone's handle is setted successfully after restart [430000 ms] completion. failed
12/25/11 22:54:10 [Device ID: 0] Please manually power up this phone.
12/25/11 23:01:20 00001208 Phone.cpp 3892 -1 ERROR CPhone::WaitForPhone timed out. Iteration-1
12/25/11 23:01:20 [Device ID: 0] Please manually power up this phone.
12/25/11 23:08:30 00001208 Phone.cpp 3892 -1 ERROR CPhone::WaitForPhone timed out. Iteration-2
12/25/11 23:08:30 [Device ID: 0] Please manually power up this phone.
12/25/11 23:15:40 00001208 Phone.cpp 3892 -1 ERROR CPhone::WaitForPhone timed out. Iteration-3
12/25/11 23:15:40 [Device ID: 0] Please manually power up this phone.
12/25/11 23:16:11 [Device ID: 0] Waiting for others to finish current operation.
12/25/11 23:16:11 The FlashLog key is turned off.
12/25/11 23:16:11 FlashLog file is turned off.
12/25/11 23:16:11 Multi upgrade finished
this is the log for rsd


----------



## CellZealot

Probably want to add that if you have never flashed in fastboot mode then once you boot into fastboot and connect to the PC, it will load another driver even after toggling all the USB modes from a normal boot. This will always happen right after a fresh install of the USB drivers.
Also running as admin is generally always better on Win 7 64bit.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

g5ta said:


> 12/25/11 22:30:02 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 12/25/11 22:30:02 New Log Started For Software Download.
> 12/25/11 22:38:25 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 12/25/11 22:38:25 New Log Started For Software Download.
> 12/25/11 22:38:36 The FlashLog key is turned off.
> 12/25/11 22:38:37 Multi upgrade started for 0 phones
> 12/25/11 22:39:16 Multi upgrade started for 1 phones
> 12/25/11 22:39:16 [Device ID: 0] 1/14 erase cache
> 12/25/11 22:39:16 [Device ID: 0] 2/14 erase userdata
> 12/25/11 22:39:17 [Device ID: 0] 3/14 flash lbl "lbl"
> 12/25/11 22:39:18 [Device ID: 0] 4/14 flash logo.bin "logo.bin"
> 12/25/11 22:39:19 [Device ID: 0] 5/14 flash ebr "ebr"
> 12/25/11 22:39:20 [Device ID: 0] 6/14 flash mbr "mbr"
> 12/25/11 22:39:21 [Device ID: 0] 7/14 flash devtree "device_tree.bin"
> 12/25/11 22:39:22 [Device ID: 0] 8/14 flash system "system.img"
> 12/25/11 22:40:56 [Device ID: 0] 9/14 flash boot "boot.img"
> 12/25/11 22:40:59 [Device ID: 0] 10/14 flash recovery "recovery.img"
> 12/25/11 22:41:03 [Device ID: 0] 11/14 flash cdrom "cdrom"
> 12/25/11 22:41:08 [Device ID: 0] 12/14 flash preinstall "preinstall.img"
> 12/25/11 22:42:09 [Device ID: 0] 13/14 flash webtop "grfs.img"
> 12/25/11 22:46:53 [Device ID: 0] 14/14 flash radio "radio.img"
> 12/25/11 22:46:58 [Device ID: 0] reboot
> 12/25/11 22:54:10 00001208 Phone.cpp 1490 0 ERROR Waiting for phone's handle is setted successfully after restart [430000 ms] completion. failed
> 12/25/11 22:54:10 [Device ID: 0] Please manually power up this phone.
> 12/25/11 23:01:20 00001208 Phone.cpp 3892 -1 ERROR CPhone::WaitForPhone timed out. Iteration-1
> 12/25/11 23:01:20 [Device ID: 0] Please manually power up this phone.
> 12/25/11 23:08:30 00001208 Phone.cpp 3892 -1 ERROR CPhone::WaitForPhone timed out. Iteration-2
> 12/25/11 23:08:30 [Device ID: 0] Please manually power up this phone.
> 12/25/11 23:15:40 00001208 Phone.cpp 3892 -1 ERROR CPhone::WaitForPhone timed out. Iteration-3
> 12/25/11 23:15:40 [Device ID: 0] Please manually power up this phone.
> 12/25/11 23:16:11 [Device ID: 0] Waiting for others to finish current operation.
> 12/25/11 23:16:11 The FlashLog key is turned off.
> 12/25/11 23:16:11 FlashLog file is turned off.
> 12/25/11 23:16:11 Multi upgrade finished
> this is the log for rsd


I need to find out what those errors are. I may be awhile, but i haven't forgotten.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

This is what i get. I always get the first error and only that error.

12/25/11 20:37:01 New Log Started For Software Download.
12/25/11 20:37:14 00000794 Phone.cpp 1697 0 ERROR GetTechnology failed: ERROR.
12/25/11 20:39:12 The FlashLog key is turned off.
12/25/11 20:39:15 Multi upgrade started for 1 phones
12/25/11 20:39:15 [Device ID: 0] 1/14 erase cache
12/25/11 20:39:15 [Device ID: 0] 2/14 erase userdata
12/25/11 20:39:17 [Device ID: 0] 3/14 flash lbl "lbl"
12/25/11 20:39:25 [Device ID: 0] 4/14 flash logo.bin "logo.bin"
12/25/11 20:39:26 [Device ID: 0] 5/14 flash ebr "ebr"
12/25/11 20:39:26 [Device ID: 0] 6/14 flash mbr "mbr"
12/25/11 20:39:27 [Device ID: 0] 7/14 flash devtree "device_tree.bin"
12/25/11 20:39:28 [Device ID: 0] 8/14 flash system "system.img"
12/25/11 20:41:20 [Device ID: 0] 9/14 flash boot "boot.img"
12/25/11 20:41:23 [Device ID: 0] 10/14 flash recovery "recovery.img"
12/25/11 20:41:26 [Device ID: 0] 11/14 flash cdrom "cdrom"
12/25/11 20:41:31 [Device ID: 0] 12/14 flash preinstall "preinstall.img"
12/25/11 20:42:45 [Device ID: 0] 13/14 flash webtop "grfs.img"
12/25/11 20:48:02 [Device ID: 0] 14/14 flash radio "radio.img"
12/25/11 20:48:09 [Device ID: 0] reboot
12/25/11 20:55:21 00001208 Phone.cpp 1490 0 ERROR Waiting for phone's handle is setted successfully after restart [430000 ms] completion. failed
12/25/11 20:55:21 [Device ID: 0] Please manually power up this phone.
12/25/11 20:56:02 [Device ID: 0] Waiting for others to finish current operation.
12/25/11 20:56:03 The FlashLog key is turned off.
12/25/11 20:56:03 FlashLog file is turned off.
12/25/11 20:56:03 Multi upgrade finished.


----------



## CellZealot

I think those errors are simply the failure to reboot after the flash cycle. All the images seem to have flashed successcully.


----------



## Marine One

Thanks for the quick response. A couple of more questions. I'm getting a little confused here, sorry.

Step 2. Are the USB modes you're talikng about the selections that come up on the phone screen when it's plugged into the computer with the selections, PC Mode, Windows Media Sync, USB Mass Storage & Charger Only? Am I installing the drivers to the computer or to the phone? I am assuming to the computer. If on the phone where do they go or am I completely off base here?

Step 3. Where am I installing RSDLite, to the computer or to the phone? Again, assuming to the computer.

Is is necessary to run the forever root to complete the process of getting the phone back on the OTA path or is that just a nice to have so I'll end up with a rooted phone?

In your second post above you advise that I unstall RSD lite. I haven't installed it yet. I understand I will be installing it from moto tools?

So far the only thing that I have done is to download and unzip the two zipped files in post #1.

Also, I do have a motorola drivers installer loaded on my computer, but none of the files that I need for this. Is there going to be a conflict if I try to install them per step 1 above? 
I'm really not as dumb as some of the questions I'm asking might cause you to think. Just don't want to be starting a "I bricked my phone now what?" thread, especially since it's working just fine right now on 5.7. I'm half inclined to just leave well enough alone for awhile and wait to see of something comes out that might allow me back on the path via an OTA push, or until one of you smart guys posts a video on Youtube with step-by-step instructions.

Thanks again for your help and patience.


----------



## g5ta

yea it acts like it installs the images have flashed ok but it wont reboot to install the boot img


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Marine One said:


> Thanks for the quick response. A couple of more questions. I'm getting a little confused here, sorry.
> 
> Step 2. Are the USB modes you're talikng about the selections that come up on the phone screen when it's plugged into the computer with the selections, PC Mode, Windows Media Sync, USB Mass Storage & Charger Only? Am I installing the drivers to the computer or to the phone? I am assuming to the computer. If on the phone where do they go or am I completely off base here?
> 
> Step 3. Where am I installing RSDLite, to the computer or to the phone? Again, assuming to the computer.
> 
> Is is necessary to run the forever root to complete the process of getting the phone back on the OTA path or is that just a nice to have so I'll end up with a rooted phone?
> 
> In your second post above you advise that I unstall RSD lite. I haven't installed it yet. I understand I will be installing it from moto tools?
> 
> So far the only thing that I have done is to download and unzip the two zipped files in post #1.
> 
> Also, I do have a motorola drivers installer loaded on my computer, but none of the files that I need for this. Is there going to be a conflict if I try to install them per step 1 above?
> I'm really not as dumb as some of the questions I'm asking might cause you to think. Just don't want to be starting a "I bricked my phone now what?" thread, especially since it's working just fine right now on 5.7. I'm half inclined to just leave well enough alone for awhile and wait to see of something comes out that might allow me back on the path via an OTA push, or until one of you smart guys posts a video on Youtube with step-by-step instructions.
> 
> Thanks again for your help and patience.


You don't need to root to apply update. Install the drivers and rsd lite to your pc anyways, which in turn installs the drivers to your phone when you plug into pc. Sorry the second post was meant for someone else. As I recently learned, no question is too small. I sure haven't learned what i have from osmosis.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

g5ta said:


> yea it acts like it installs the images have flashed ok but it wont reboot to install the boot img


I'm not an expert, but i wonder if recovery has something to do with it. Can you boot recovery?


----------



## g5ta

I try to and the android with the triangle but cant get the recovery menu wont come up.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

press both volume buttons


----------



## g5ta

i got it to come up what do i need to try first ?


----------



## g5ta

ok i got into factory recovery and i had .893 update on my sd card and flashed it and got to the droid eye which is a lot futher than i have got


----------



## Timmy10shoes

I,m uploading a radio zip to dropbox for you to flash in recovery


----------



## g5ta

i just flashed the.893 in factory recovery and it booted


----------



## Timmy10shoes

good. i think forever root works on .893. If not, you can fastboot the .866 system image and apply root and reinstall the .893 update zip.


----------



## Marine One

Ok, so I'm getting closer to understanding the steps. Keep in mind I was a Marine for 30 years (so ya gotta talk real slooooow)
I understand that I should do the following:
1. Install Moto Mobile Drivers 5.2.1 from moto-tools to my computer.
2. Turn off my computer Wifi connection
3. Plug the phone into the computer
4. Install RSD Lite 5.5 from moto-tools to my computer
5. Open RSDLite (at this time, flashme.zip is already unzipped to a folder on my computer desktop)
6. In RSDLite select default_targa_flash_xml file but don't start yet
7. Power down phone
8. Restart phone while holding down both volume buttons
9. Use down volume button to select ap fastboot and up button to select
10. Run the xml file previously selected on RSDLite
11. Pray like hell.
As I understand the original instructions, once the xml file starts running via RSDLite I just let the phone do it's thing and it will eventually reboot on its own back to the original system version. At that point I should log back into google then go into settings and check for updates and it should find the OTA update.


----------



## g5ta

i dont know what happened but im just glad to fix it


----------



## g5ta

Thanks for all the help i still dont know what happened but this is the first big problem i ran into with android i have had a droid x and xoom and galaxy tab and this has been the biggest headache for me but im glad there are great community here to help


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Marine One said:


> Ok, so I'm getting closer to understanding the steps. Keep in mind I was a Marine for 30 years (so ya gotta talk real slooooow)
> I understand that I should do the following:
> 1. Install Moto Mobile Drivers 5.2.1 from moto-tools to my computer.
> 2. Turn off my computer Wifi connection
> 3. Plug the phone into the computer
> 4. Install RSD Lite 5.5 from moto-tools to my computer
> 5. Open RSDLite (at this time, flashme.zip is already unzipped to a folder on my computer desktop)
> 6. In RSDLite select default_targa_flash_xml file but don't start yet
> 7. Power down phone
> 8. Restart phone while holding down both volume buttons
> 9. Use down volume button to select ap fastboot and up button to select
> 10. Run the xml file previously selected on RSDLite
> 11. Pray like hell.
> As I understand the original instructions, once the xml file starts running via RSDLite I just let the phone do it's thing and it will eventually reboot on its own back to the original system version. At that point I should log back into google then go into settings and check for updates and it should find the OTA update.


Yes sir. When you enter ap fastboot, a driver will install. Wait for it finish installing before you start the flash process. Yes, go to settings/about phone/system updates and you will prompted 5.5.893 is available. Accept and let it do its thing.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

g5ta said:


> Thanks for all the help i still dont know what happened but this is the first big problem i ran into with android i have had a droid x and xoom and galaxy tab and this has been the biggest headache for me but im glad there are great community here to help


No problem. I still have my X. If it had 4g, I'd probably go back to it.


----------



## Marine One

Timmy10shoes said:


> Yes sir. When you enter ap fastboot, a driver will install. Wait for it finish installing before you start the flash process. Yes, go to settings/about phone/system updates and you will prompted 5.5.893 is available. Accept and let it do its thing.


Will doing this have any effect on the aps installed on my phone? WIll they still be there or is this going to be like a factory reset?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

unfortunately, i added a erase userdata to the file. So you will be wiped. If you way a 10 minutes i can change the xml, test and post it.


----------



## connor3485

after restoring through rsd, i'm back in action. what was that update it installed immediately right after reboot?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

connor3485 said:


> after restoring through rsd, i'm back in action. what was that update it installed immediately right after reboot?


It just finished flashing the radio.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Timmy10shoes said:


> unfortunately, i added a erase userdata to the file. So you will be wiped. If you way a 10 minutes i can change the xml, test and post it.


!0 more minutes. It bootlooped me.


----------



## NickS

Thank you so much. This method worked perfectly.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Marine One said:


> Will doing this have any effect on the aps installed on my phone? WIll they still be there or is this going to be like a factory reset?


If you can survive losing your apps, I'd go ahead and use the xml you have. I keep bootlooping. There are apps in the market that will save your apps. but not your data since your not rooted.


----------



## spacecasespiff

im hoping that this will work for my phone that is stuck at the fastboot screen with a boot faure


----------



## Timmy10shoes

spacecasespiff said:


> im hoping that this will work for my phone that is stuck at the fastboot screen with a boot faure


it should. let me know


----------



## BBEvolution

Timmy check your PM!!!!!!! thanks


----------



## spacecasespiff

This fixed my phone that was stuck on the fastboot screen with a boot falure. So you saved my butt. Thank you very much and i will let other people know about this .


----------



## Timmy10shoes

spacecasespiff said:


> This fixed my phone that was stuck on the fastboot screen with a boot falure. So you saved my butt. Thank you very much and i will let other people know about this .


Good to hear it man.


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Timmy you may want to market this as a way to unbrick a person's bionic. Just spent 3 hours trying to unbrick and this was the only thing that worked. Thank you!


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea, this is the only method that unbricked my phone. It was a very stressful weekend.


----------



## cantgasm

ugh I'm going crazy, at least it feels like it. I was bricked with being stuck in the ap fastboot error on boot failure. I tried this RSD Lite process but 8/14 flash system "system.img" seems to hang.. It has been "in process" for 40 minutes.. am I missing something?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

cantgasm said:


> ugh I'm going crazy, at least it feels like it. I was bricked with being stuck in the ap fastboot error on boot failure. I tried this RSD Lite process but 8/14 flash system "system.img" seems to hang.. It has been "in process" for 40 minutes.. am I missing something?


been busy, but will be available in about an hr. hopefully you can hold on till then.


----------



## Marine One

Timmy10shoes said:


> unfortunately, i added a erase userdata to the file. So you will be wiped. If you way a 10 minutes i can change the xml, test and post it.


I think at this point I'm going to hold off on doing anything. I'm still on (obviously) leaked 5.7.893 and my phone is working great. I spent several hours today ridding my computer of the Windows Vista 2012 virus, so my tolerance for things digital is very low at this point. Besides, I'm still hoping that at some point one of you smart guys will come up with a 1-click plug & play that will simultaneously allow those of us who veered off the OTA update path to get back on that path and load whatever will ultimately be the final (at least for awhile) OTA update. I've read about p3droid's 1-click method to get off leaked updates and back to the original version, it seems that at some point this certainly could happen.


----------



## SamuriHL

CellZealot and P3Droid are apparently going over the feedback and issues that people have had and are looking to update the script a bit, so, I'd hang in there. Given that we had NO method for doing this 3 days ago, I'd say the Bionic community has come a LONG way. Consider that I was completely bricked for 24 hours and I'm back up and running again with 901 rooted. Once all the kinks are worked out of the process, you can be sure that it'll become quite easy for anyone to get back to the upgrade path...even those that are potentially bricked.


----------



## crpeck

Nice job Timmy!


----------



## cantgasm

Timmy10shoes said:


> been busy, but will be available in about an hr. hopefully you can hold on till then.


Any help would be much appreciated, With P3Droids one click it hangs on the 2nd writing of system 229120 kb. Using RSD Lite it hangs on 8/14 writing the system.. using the guide from xda it hangs on 2nd writing of system, on first writing of webtop and first writing of preinstall


----------



## Marine One

SamuriHL said:


> CellZealot and P3Droid are apparently going over the feedback and issues that people have had and are looking to update the script a bit, so, I'd hang in there. Given that we had NO method for doing this 3 days ago, I'd say the Bionic community has come a LONG way. Consider that I was completely bricked for 24 hours and I'm back up and running again with 901 rooted. Once all the kinks are worked out of the process, you can be sure that it'll become quite easy for anyone to get back to the upgrade path...even those that are potentially bricked.


You're right. I watched what you went through and really felt for ya. Nothing like having a state of the art device that is relegated to paperweight status. Glad it worked out for you in the end. The crap I went through with this computer this morning with the Vista 2012 home security bug made me not want to get into anything that had even the most remote potential for going awry.

It's your situation that makes me confident that the longer I wait the easier the OTA path restoration process will ultimately become. With any luck at some point it will be as easy to get back to the latest update and on the OTA path as it was to get off the path and into a leaked update in the first place!


----------



## SamuriHL

Marine One said:


> You're right. I watched what you went through and really felt for ya. Nothing like having a state of the art device that is relegated to paperweight status. Glad it worked out for you in the end. The crap I went through with this computer this morning with the Vista 2012 home security bug made me not want to get into anything that had even the most remote potential for going awry.
> 
> It's your situation that makes me confident that the longer I wait the easier the OTA path restoration process will ultimately become. With any luck at some point it will be as easy to get back to the latest update and on the OTA path as it was to get off the path and into a leaked update in the first place!


That is certainly the way it's headed. Looks like p3droid updated his script to include the stuff for those coming from 901. So these little improvements here and there are going to make it that much better in the end. I'm actually glad my brick incident was useful to the community. A lot of other people have run into a similar situation to what I was in and have been able to get themselves out of it using the same method I did. (THANK YOU TIMMY!!) It just goes to show that once this community comes together and with enough will power and determination, the sky's the limit. Even developers were stuck off the beaten path and are now able to get back to the upgrade path. I'm hoping that spurs more interest in our phone as it's easier to recover from that "OH OOPS" moment of screwing up the phone....That locked bootloader doesn't make it fun, but, with these recovery methods getting easier and safer with each passing day, well, that's only going to benefit this community even more in the long run.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

cantgasm said:


> Any help would be much appreciated, With P3Droids one click it hangs on the 2nd writing of system 229120 kb. Using RSD Lite it hangs on 8/14 writing the system.. using the guide from xda it hangs on 2nd writing of system, on first writing of webtop and first writing of preinstall


Kepp in mind that the system, grfs, and preinstall do take awhile to flash with rsd lite. Especially the gtfs image. As for the other procedures i don't want to advice since i have never tested them.


----------



## CellZealot

I don't understand why the second write of the system partition fails each time.

I am wondering if simply flashing the system.img with moto-fastboot would fix it.

Try opening a command prompt from the BionicPathSaver directory and then input "moto-fastboot flash system system.img" no quotes with phone in AP fastboot mode.


----------



## SamuriHL

Can RSD be called from the command line? Would be interesting if it were possible to combine all the methods into one uber, rock solid method.


----------



## RK KINGKONG

Im not at all familiar with adb , running command , or any of that other than flashing zip files right to my phone , making back ups etc ... is there a flashable file i can use or is this not possible ? thanking you in advance Rob


----------



## Timmy10shoes

RK KINGKONG said:


> Im not at all familiar with adb , running command , or any of that other than flashing zip files right to my phone , making back ups etc ... is there a flashable file i can use or is this not possible ? thanking you in advance Rob


I'm sorry, your post is a little vague. What are you trying to do?


----------



## cantgasm

Timmy10shoes said:


> I don't understand why the second write of the system partition fails each time.
> 
> I am wondering if simply flashing the system.img with moto-fastboot would fix it.
> 
> Try opening a command prompt from the BionicPathSaver directory and then input "moto-fastboot flash system system.img" no quotes with phone in AP fastboot mode.


I get,
sending 'system' (262144 KB)... OKAY [ 11.978s]
writing 'system'... OKAY [22.621s]
sending 'system'(229120 KB)... OKAY [10.468s]
writing 'system'...

and it hangs.been 10 minutes so far and now I have to get ready for work


----------



## Timmy10shoes

cantgasm said:


> My computer is no slouch, judging by the fellows RSD log, his step 8 took a few minutes. The longest I have left it on for was an hour and ten minutes on step 8.
> 
> I get,
> sending 'system' (262144 KB)... OKAY [ 11.978s]
> writing 'system'... OKAY [22.621s]
> sending 'system'(229120 KB)... OKAY [10.468s]
> writing 'system'...
> 
> and it hangs.been 10 minutes so far and now I have to get ready for work


This is definitely a new one to me. Without having much detail, this will be hard to pin point. But I will beat my head for awhile and see if anything comes to mind. Sorry i couldn't be more help at this time.


----------



## CellZealot

Ok, the only thing I can think of is that your system is "full" for some reason that hasnt been addressed here.

This is a new type of error as far as I can tell from reports I have read.

If we were working with a full recovery like CWM, then I would say to try formatting /system first then flashing it again with moto-fastboot, but we aren't.

I will try to get some other ideas on this and get back to you, sorry.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

I have updated the OP with the .901 cdt.bin file and instructions for noobs


----------



## Timmy10shoes

CellZealot said:


> Ok, the only thing I can think of is that your system is "full" for some reason that hasnt been addressed here.
> 
> This is a new type of error as far as I can tell from reports I have read.
> 
> If we were working with a full recovery like CWM, then I would say to try formatting /system first then flashing it again with moto-fastboot, but we aren't.
> 
> I will try to get some other ideas on this and get back to you, sorry.


This one actually has bad implications. Obviously he won't be able to boot since half the system actually wrote.


----------



## CellZealot

Yeah and we just delivered a double whammy of insufficient answers!

I am talking to P3 about it...


----------



## Timmy10shoes

CellZealot said:


> Yeah and we just delivered a double whammy of insufficient answers!
> 
> I am talking to P3 about it...


LOL!!! I'm sure he feels really confident about his situation heading to work.


----------



## jennandjoey76

I have a small question. I think might have messed up my phone. I don't know if I should post here or on another thread. So here we go. I had. 901patched and running kinetix and running well. I got a little greedy and tried to install a custom battery icon using my rom toolbox. Well, that didn't turn out so well. I was stuck in bootloop. I initially thought I would use rsd to take me back to stock. That probably would have worked if I wasn't on 901. Now I have no baseband, but I am able to power up normally on my boot mode menu. Im thinking that maybe I may need to go through moto-fastboot route or there might be something Im missing , but I'm not really for sure. Any input would be great. Thank you guys so much.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

jennandjoey76 said:


> I have a small question. I think might have messed up my phone. I don't know if I should post here or on another thread. So here we go. I had. 901patched and running kinetix and running well. I got a little greedy and tried to install a custom battery icon using my rom toolbox. Well, that didn't turn out so well. I was stuck in bootloop. I initially thought I would use rsd to take me back to stock. That probably would have worked if I wasn't on 901. Now I have no baseband, but I am able to power up normally on my boot mode menu. Im thinking that maybe I may need to go through moto-fastboot route or there might be something Im missing , but I'm not really for sure. Any input would be great. Thank you guys so much.


Rsd lite will work if your coming from .901. It will overwrite the kernel. And if you have rom toolbox, next time run the recovery safe-mode script and set it to run at boot also. And replacing the framework on kinetics will bootloop you everytime. Or it has for me. It works on eclipse, as long as you haven't flashed a theme or flashed droidjunks mod. Make sure you read the OP about the cdt.bin issue coming from .901.


----------



## jennandjoey76

I used the small tar.gz file. It fails on the 4th stage flash boot "boot img" everytime.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Sorry, i'm a little confused. What is the small tar.gz file?


----------



## jennandjoey76

In rsd, the minimal fxz tar.gz file that you uncompress and flash to get it back to stock.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

you need to download the one the OP. It has a different boot image.


----------



## jennandjoey76

Sorry for sounding like a noob, but what is the OP?


----------



## CellZealot

The OP means the Original Poster of the thread ie: the author of the first post. Or the Original post itself.


----------



## jennandjoey76

THANK YOU so much. I'm on it


----------



## Timmy10shoes

jennandjoey76 said:


> THANK YOU so much. I'm on it


Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Gelu

When I run it, it currently hangs on the Moto logo for an extremely long time after it seems to have installed everything from RSD. How long should it hang on that screen?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

I updated the OP again.

For those of you that already have the full bionic fxz.tar.gz here are the boot & recovery images with the edited xml file. Unpack the tar.gz (download the bottom zip if you need a way to unpack it.) Rename the old boot - boot.bak and same with the recovery image and default_targa_flash.xml. Unzip this folder to your unpacked folder. 

http://dl.dropbox.co...sd%20images.zip


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Gelu said:


> When I run it, it currently hangs on the Moto logo for an extremely long time after it seems to have installed everything from RSD. How long should it hang on that screen?


It takes awhile, but no more than 5-7 minutes. Tops


----------



## Gelu

Timmy10shoes said:


> It takes awhile, but no more than 5-7 minutes. Tops


I managed to get past that by doing the series of moto-fastboot commands however after I accepted the .893 OTA update it now boots straight to Fasboot on the phone and says "Invalid CG Version (CG: cdt)" twice. I'm looking around, but not coming across a solution


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Gelu said:


> I managed to get past that by doing the series of moto-fastboot commands however after I accepted the .893 OTA update it now boots straight to Fasboot on the phone and says "Invalid CG Version (CG: cdt)" twice. I'm looking around, but not coming across a solution


Go to the OP and download the cdt.bin file and read the instructions in the OP


----------



## jennandjoey76

IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE A SUPER-GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Might have spoke too soon. I turned the phone off and turned it back on after it was up and running. Booted up normal. Checked my baseband and it went back to unknown. Re-ran rsd and I ended up with a USB error when it was trying to flash the system img. Gonna try it again.


----------



## Gelu

Timmy10shoes said:


> Go to the OP and download the cdt.bin file and read the instructions in the OP


Managed to get it to work however need to figure out how to get root on .901 now

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Timmy10shoes

jennandjoey76 said:


> IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE A SUPER-GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Might have spoke too soon. I turned the phone off and turned it back on after it was up and running. Booted up normal. Checked my baseband and it went back to unknown. Re-ran rsd and I ended up with a USB error when it was trying to flash the system img. Gonna try it again.


what do you mean usb error?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

te name='Gelu' timestamp='1324976979' post='328434']

Managed to get it to work however need to figure out how to get root on .901 now

Thanks for you help!
[/quote/ So you went through the system updates without forever rooting first? If so, it don't know about rooting. 901. You can search the other threads to see there is a way. If not, you'll have to flash again and forever root before you apply the updates.


----------



## jennandjoey76

Well, it went through the flash but I still don't have a baseband, eri version or a prl version. I'm at a loss right now.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Is this were you are planning on staying or were you planning on going. 901. I'm curious of that will fix it. Does your device have data and the ability to make calls?


----------



## jennandjoey76

Which option on forever root? No data or service.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

jennandjoey76 said:


> Which option on forever root? No data or service.


let me know if the radio zip worked for you.


----------



## cantgasm

Hi guys I'm back from work, I just tried RSD Lite again and still hanging on 8/14
12/27/11 11:09:01 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12/27/11 11:09:01 New Log Started For Software Download.
12/27/11 11:09:10 The FlashLog key is turned off.
12/27/11 11:09:13 0000085c	Phone.cpp	465	0	ERROR	Generic failure when sending command.
12/27/11 11:09:13 0000085c	Phone.cpp	1697	0	ERROR	GetTechnology failed: ERROR.
12/27/11 11:09:13 0000085c	Phone.cpp	465	0	ERROR	Generic failure when sending command.
12/27/11 11:09:13 0000085c	Phone.cpp	1697	0	ERROR	GetTechnology failed: ERROR.
12/27/11 11:09:13 0000085c	Phone.cpp	465	0	ERROR	Generic failure when sending command.
12/27/11 11:09:13 0000085c	Phone.cpp	1697	0	ERROR	GetTechnology failed: ERROR.
12/27/11 11:09:13 0000085c	Phone.cpp	465	0	ERROR	Generic failure when sending command.
12/27/11 11:09:13 0000085c	Phone.cpp	1765	0	ERROR	GetSoftwareVersion failed: SendTC failed: ERROR.
12/27/11 11:09:13 0000085c	Phone.cpp	465	0	ERROR	Generic failure when sending command.
12/27/11 11:09:13 0000085c	Phone.cpp	1923	0	ERROR	GetSoftwareFlexVersion failed: ReadSeemElement failed: ERROR.
12/27/11 11:09:13 0000085c	Phone.cpp	465	0	ERROR	Generic failure when sending command.
12/27/11 11:09:13 0000085c	Phone.cpp	1893	0	ERROR	GetBootVerFlashMode failed: SendTC failed: ERROR.
12/27/11 11:09:13 0000085c	Phone.cpp	465	0	ERROR	Generic failure when sending command.
12/27/11 11:09:13 0000085c	Phone.cpp	1812	0	ERROR	GetDRMVersion failed: SendTC failed: ERROR.
12/27/11 11:09:15 Multi upgrade started for 1 phones
12/27/11 11:09:15 [Device ID: 0] 1/14 erase cache
12/27/11 11:09:15 [Device ID: 0] 2/14 erase userdata
12/27/11 11:09:15 [Device ID: 0] 3/14 flash lbl "lbl"
12/27/11 11:09:15 [Device ID: 0] 4/14 flash logo.bin "logo.bin"
12/27/11 11:09:16 [Device ID: 0] 5/14 flash ebr "ebr"
12/27/11 11:09:17 [Device ID: 0] 6/14 flash mbr "mbr"
12/27/11 11:09:18 [Device ID: 0] 7/14 flash devtree "device_tree.bin"
12/27/11 11:09:18 [Device ID: 0] 8/14 flash system "system.img"

Also when I try to 
moto-fastboot flash boot boot.img I get
sending 'boot' (8192 KB) okay [0.360s]
writing 'boot' INFOPreflash validation failure
Failed (remote


----------



## CellZealot

Try this just for curiousity's sake.
Turn of the phone and then hold both Vol buttons and power to get to the boot menu and then try selecting BP Tools and then Vol up to boot.


----------



## cantgasm

CellZealot said:


> Try this just for curiousity's sake.
> Turn of the phone and then hold both Vol buttons and power to get to the boot menu and then try selecting BP Tools and then Vol up to boot.


Invalid Flash Mode (s) (Boot Failure)
0A.61

Invalid CG OTV (CG: webtop): Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG Version (CG: webtop)
Invalid CG OTV (CG: webtop)


----------



## SamuriHL

Seems like you may need to use moto-flashboot to flash webtop.


----------



## cantgasm

SamuriHL said:


> Seems like you may need to use moto-flashboot to flash webtop.


Where would I find webtop to flash? I'm noob


----------



## SamuriHL

cantgasm said:


> Where would I find webtop to flash? I'm noob


It's in the zip from the OP. grfs.img.


----------



## gsDroid

Is the usb mode required to be in 'Charge Only' or does it matter?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gsDroid said:


> Is the usb mode required to be in 'Charge Only' or does it matter?


your phone will be in fastboot. so it doesn't matter.it will sutomatically put it pc mode


----------



## cantgasm

SamuriHL said:


> It's in the zip from the OP. grfs.img.


My system hangs on the 2nd writing of everything, the first webtop sent / wrote fine then the 2nd sent and hung on writing


----------



## Timmy10shoes

cantgasm said:


> Where would I find webtop to flash? I'm noob


you used rsd lite 5.5 and installed the 5.2.1 drivers correct?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

cantgasm said:


> My system hangs on the 2nd writing of everything, the first webtop sent / wrote fine then the 2nd sent and hung on writing


I'm starting to think its a pc issue. make sure the usb is in the back usb port. It seems to be not be storing the cache correctly b/c its only hanging on the big writes.


----------



## Gelu

Timmy10shoes said:


> So you went through the system updates without forever rooting first? If so, it don't know about rooting. 901. You can search the other threads to see there is a way. If not, you'll have to flash again and forever root before you apply the updates.


I'm almost positive I forever rooted before going to .901


----------



## gsDroid

I am so frustrated. I'm on Kin3tx, forever rooted, 5.7.897 kernel/radio. Have Moto5.2.1 drivers, 5.5 RSD light set to run as admin. I connect via usb in charge only, start rsd, select the xml file, power down the phone, toggle into fastboot, run the xml file in rsd. It wipes user data, flashes several files fairly quickly, gets to '8/14 flash system "system.img" and after a few minutes it FAILS. I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Not that this will make anyone with the system error feel any better, but i can't get mine to duplicate the failure or fail at all. This all was probably pointless. But i redownloaded the flashme, flash_tools, uninstalled all my drivers and rsd lite. I followed the noob guide and everything flashed just fine. I even used my laptop and my pc. I'm truly at a loss. I tried it coming from 5.5.893, 5.7.893, 5.9.901, i even did while on 5.5.886.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

give me awhile to figure this out. It may be an issue over-writing the 5.8.893 system.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

for now anyone coming from 5.8.893, format your system first in clockwork recovery please. Actually, everyone should format their system first until further notice.


----------



## gsDroid

Thanks, I'll try formatting /system in clockwork and trying again. I am on Kin3tx (which has the 5.8.893 system) and the 5.7.893 kernel/radio. Every method tried has failed to flash 'system'. After formatting /system, do I power down and boot back into fastboot and try again?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gsDroid said:


> Thanks, I'll try formatting /system in clockwork and trying again. I am on Kin3tx (which has the 5.8.893 system) and the 5.7.893 kernel/radio. Every method tried has failed to flash 'system'. After formatting /system, do I power down and boot back into fastboot and try again?


sorry, .893 is what i meant and yes. Let me know please. I would like to solve this issue so no one else has to go through this. Thank you.


----------



## jennandjoey76

Timmy10shoes said:


> let me know if the radio zip worked for you.


It worked. Brought me back to 886 stock. Tried forever again and it fails on every option. I think I may be just about done with this phone. Probably gonna go back to my OG. Too many headaches for me.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

jennandjoey76 said:


> It worked. Brought me back to 886 stock. Tried forever again and it fails on every option. I think I may be just about done with this phone. Probably gonna go back to my OG. Too many headaches for me.


What system are you currently on?


----------



## moset

Seems like many folks are having problems and it's understandable due to the locked bootloader.
I'm on 5.7.893 leak with Kin3x and pretty happy with it. 3G area and few data drops. I think getting back on path might be useful but it may not matter in the long run, depending on moto.
Question is:
Who's impressed with 5.9.901? Is it a big improvement?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jennandjoey76

5.5.886


----------



## Timmy10shoes

moset said:


> Seems like many folks are having problems and it's understandable due to the locked bootloader.
> I'm on 5.7.893 leak with Kin3x and pretty happy with it. 3G area and few data drops. I think getting back on path might be useful but it may not matter in the long run, depending on moto.
> Question is:
> Who's impressed with 5.9.901? Is it a big improvement?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


The only issue i've seen really is the writing of the system. And its with 2 people only. But i want this to work 100% for everybody. And the radio on .901 is a huge improvement and the camera fix is much better. I updated to .901 for the radio and flashed eclipse (with the radio fix) and am loving it.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

jennandjoey76 said:


> 5.5.886


what happens when you try to forever root?


----------



## cantgasm

Timmy10shoes said:


> I'm starting to think its a pc issue. make sure the usb is in the back usb port. It seems to be not be storing the cache correctly b/c its only hanging on the big writes.


dude you should change your username to GENIUS first time I'm seeing 12/14 im excited


----------



## Timmy10shoes

cantgasm said:


> dude you should change your username to GENIUS first time I'm seeing 12/14 im excited


Thanks, but wait for the praise until it completes the process and please don't manually reboot your phone when rsd lite tells you too. Wait for it to say passed before you touch your phone.


----------



## gsDroid

I can only get into fastboot recovery, even though I've installed bootstrap. Is there another way to format /system or to get to clockwork recovery?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gsDroid said:


> I can only get into fastboot recovery, even though I've installed bootstrap. Is there another way to format /system or to get to clockwork recovery?


no. Are you able to boot up?


----------



## cantgasm

Timmy10shoes said:


> Thanks, but wait for the praise until it completes the process and please don't manually reboot your phone when rsd lite tells you too. Wait for it to say passed before you touch your phone.


Phone is unbricked in 886


----------



## Timmy10shoes

cantgasm said:


> Phone is unbricked in 886


GREAT!!!!


----------



## gsDroid

Timmy10shoes said:


> no. Are you able to boot up?


Ok, in the fastboot menu, I chose HW diag & bp tools or something like that, and it took me to clockwork recovery where I was able to format /system. Then I powered down and booted to fastboot. Connected the cable and tried the rsd xml file. Same result, wiped data, flashed some things and failed on flashing system.img. Now I seem to be hosed, can't get past the red M.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gsDroid said:


> Ok, in the fastboot menu, I chose HW diag & bp tools or something like that, and it took me to clockwork recovery where I was able to format /system. Then I powered down and booted to fastboot. Connected the cable and tried the rsd xml file. Same result, wiped data, flashed some things and failed on flashing system.img. Now I seem to be hosed, can't get past the red M.


Did you see the post about the usb port? And i'm curious how you were able to get to clockwork recovery by bp tools?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gsDroid said:


> Ok, in the fastboot menu, I chose HW diag & bp tools or something like that, and it took me to clockwork recovery where I was able to format /system. Then I powered down and booted to fastboot. Connected the cable and tried the rsd xml file. Same result, wiped data, flashed some things and failed on flashing system.img. Now I seem to be hosed, can't get past the red M.


Were you bootstrapped with clockwork or safestrap?


----------



## jennandjoey76

I get the fastboot not recognized in option 1. Option 2, I get access denied and alot of adb errors. Option 3, I get alot of those adb not recognized errors. Option 4, I get fastboot not recognized again.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

jennandjoey76 said:


> I get the fastboot not recognized in option 1. Option 2, I get access denied and alot of adb errors. Option 3, I get alot of those adb not recognized errors. Option 4, I get fastboot not recognized again.


I've been troubleshooting a few people so forgive me if i've asked before. If you downloaded the flash _tools zip. You need to transfer the files in the moto-fastboot to the root folder. For adb to work you need to have the adb.dll extensions, Which are split between moto-fastboot and root folders.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

jennandjoey76 said:


> I get the fastboot not recognized in option 1. Option 2, I get access denied and alot of adb errors. Option 3, I get alot of those adb not recognized errors. Option 4, I get fastboot not recognized again.


 Ok i lied. The root folder does have the adb and extensions. Are you in charge only mode?


----------



## gsDroid

Timmy10shoes said:


> Were you bootstrapped with clockwork or safestrap?


Bootstrapped, never used safestrap. At this point, I can only get into fastboot. Any attempt to boot the phone hangs at the M red logo. You have lots on your plate right now. If you get some more things figured out I'll follow along and try them.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gsDroid said:


> Bootstrapped, never used safestrap. At this point, I can only get into fastboot. Any attempt to boot the phone hangs at the M red logo. You have lots on your plate right now. If you get some more things figured out I'll follow along and try them.


Put your usb cord in the back-usb port and reflash with rsd lite. Don't manually reboot when rsd lite tells you too and wait till it says pass. (if it even makes it that far). Let me know if this works please.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gsDroid said:


> Bootstrapped, never used safestrap. At this point, I can only get into fastboot. Any attempt to boot the phone hangs at the M red logo. You have lots on your plate right now. If you get some more things figured out I'll follow along and try them.


I want to know how the hell you accessed clockwork recovery by booting HW only or BP tools. Thats the first i've heard about that.


----------



## jennandjoey76

Timmy10shoes said:


> I want to know how the hell you accessed clockwork recovery by booting HW only or BP tools. Thats the first i've heard about that.


I tried that and it took my baseband back off. I rsd againg and I'm back to 886 again.


----------



## jennandjoey76

Timmy10shoes said:


> Ok i lied. The root folder does have the adb and extensions. Are you in charge only mode?


yep. At this point, I would like to update to 993 and LEAVE IT ALONE.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

jennandjoey76 said:


> yep. At this point, I would like to update to 993 and LEAVE IT ALONE.


Fair enough. Just run the update


----------



## gsDroid

Timmy10shoes said:


> I want to know how the hell you accessed clockwork recovery by booting HW only or BP tools. Thats the first i've heard about that.


Yes, I was shocked when I went from the fastboot Boot Mode Selection Menu to cw recovery. After the latest flash had failed, since it had wiped data, I re-installed bootstrap, ran it, and ran boot recovery, but it went to fastboot. I think I chose the HW Diag and Boot AP, but I tried the others, too. I wish to high heavens I would have just done a nandroid restore at the time, but instead I formatted /system and went back into fastboot to try flashing again with rsd. It failed on flashing system and now I cannot boot the phone, due to formatting /system, but I can get into the fastboot menus.

edit: Yes, I am plugging into a rear usb port with a decent desktop computer. I can't verify usb debugging or which usb mode I'm in since I can't boot, but I last had usb debugging on before I butchered my phone.


----------



## jennandjoey76

[sup]I have to get in a verizon area. Im in an extended network right now. So the wait continues.[/sup]


----------



## Timmy10shoes

jennandjoey76 said:


> [sup]I have to get in a verizon area. Im in an extended network right now. So the wait continues.[/sup]


I'm currently updating in 10 minutes i can upload and link the update to you


----------



## jennandjoey76

Dude, you are awesome. That would be great.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

jennandjoey76 said:


> Dude, you are awesome. That would be great.


Thanks. It will be more like 20 min. I'm uploading 5.5.893 and 5.9.901 updates. They will be in the OP. I'll let you know when their up


----------



## jennandjoey76

Ok. sounds great. I gotta do some traveling right now. I'll check back later.


----------



## gsDroid

OK! I unplugged all my unnecessary usb ports and tried a different (rear) port. Ran the xml file and this time it took. Ran through all the flashes, said "Reboot", and now it says "Finished" in the status field. Is it supposed to say "Pass" somewhere? My phone is still in the AP Fastboot Flash Mode screen. I did not automatically reboot into recovery to finish the radio flash as indicated in the OP. If you get a chance, please let me know how to proceed. I'll let it sit at rsd on the computer and in the fastboot flash menu for now. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gsDroid said:


> OK! I unplugged all my unnecessary usb ports and tried a different (rear) port. Ran the xml file and this time it took. Ran through all the flashes, said "Reboot", and now it says "Finished" in the status field. Is it supposed to say "Pass" somewhere? My phone is still in the AP Fastboot Flash Mode screen. I did not automatically reboot into recovery to finish the radio flash as indicated in the OP. If you get a chance, please let me know how to proceed. I'll let it sit at rsd on the computer and in the fastboot flash menu for now. Thanks so much for your help.


 Thats the second time i've heard of that happening. When it boots completely let me know.


----------



## gsDroid

Do you mean I should close rsd and try to reboot my phone?


----------



## gloster

After applying the default_targa_flash xml file, my phone endlessly sits at the initial boot screen. It appears to be stuck in a loop. I have tried several times to redo it in an attempt to un-soft-brick my phone. No luck. Any ideas on what else I can try before giving up and going to Verizon. Any thoughts on what to say to Verizon?

Thanks for any suggestions! This is my first serious soft-brick in 2 years of swapping ROMs. Oh well.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gloster said:


> After applying the default_targa_flash xml file, my phone endlessly sits at the initial boot screen. It appears to be stuck in a loop. I have tried several times to redo it in an attempt to un-soft-brick my phone. No luck. Any ideas on what else I can try before giving up and going to Verizon. Any thoughts on what to say to Verizon?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions! This is my first serious soft-brick in 2 years of swapping ROMs. Oh well.


Yes power down and boot recovery. Flash this 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/29432364/update_for_radio.zip


----------



## gsDroid

OMG, I disconnected the cable, went to fastboot menu and said to reboot. Got a screen with a box and android, phone restarted and I'm signing in now. But I have to leave to meet my mom and sister and wife for dinner. I'll check back when I get home. Thanks again.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gsDroid said:


> OMG, I disconnected the cable, went to fastboot menu and said to reboot. Got a screen with a box and android, phone restarted and I'm signing in now. But I have to leave to meet my mom and sister and wife for dinner. I'll check back when I get home. Thanks again.


Yes sir


----------



## Timmy10shoes

jennandjoey76 said:


> Ok. sounds great. I gotta do some traveling right now. I'll check back later.


The updates are up in the OP


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gsDroid said:


> Do you mean I should close rsd and try to reboot my phone?


not if your up and running


----------



## jennandjoey76

Can I install that zip from fastboot?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gloster said:


> After applying the default_targa_flash xml file, my phone endlessly sits at the initial boot screen. It appears to be stuck in a loop. I have tried several times to redo it in an attempt to un-soft-brick my phone. No luck. Any ideas on what else I can try before giving up and going to Verizon. Any thoughts on what to say to Verizon?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions! This is my first serious soft-brick in 2 years of swapping ROMs. Oh well.


And yes, i do have a thought on what to say to verizon "Hi, I took a leaked update that damaged my phone. So can I please get a new one?" And see what they say.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

jennandjoey76 said:


> Can I install that zip from fastboot?


no. boot stock recovery and install the zip


----------



## gloster

Timmy10shoes said:


> Yes power down and boot recovery. Flash this
> http://dl.dropbox.co...e_for_radio.zip


When I boot recovery, I get the android dude and a triangle with an exclamation point in it. Arg. Any other ideas before I try your "Hi, I took a leak......." one?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gloster said:


> When I boot recovery, I get the android dude and a triangle with an exclamation point in it. Arg. Any other ideas before I try your "Hi, I took a leak......." one?


In the android with triangle screen install it, if there is no menu, press both volume buttons. Toggle to install update for sd card and choose that zip


----------



## jennandjoey76

I get the good ole error apply patch check webtop/user/lib failure.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

you can try to moto-fastboot the webtop only.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

jennandjoey76 said:


> I get the good ole error apply patch check webtop/user/lib failure.


and i know this can get incredibly frustrating. Put the moto-fastboot folder on your desktop
1.open a command prompt
2.cd desktop/moto-fastboot
3.moto-fastboot flash webtop grfs.img
4.moto-fastboot erase cache
5.moto-fastboot reboot


----------



## jennandjoey76

Any other way than opening the command prompts. Not very fluent in that language.


----------



## jennandjoey76

Any other way than opening the command prompts. Not very fluent in that language.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

on your pc, search 'command prompt'


----------



## gloster

Timmy10shoes said:


> In the android with triangle screen install it, if there is no menu, press both volume buttons. Toggle to install update for sd card and choose that zip


Bless you. I was able to apply the radio file you recommended. So now I know there is still hope. However, it still sticks at the "Dual Core" boot screen. What's my next step?


----------



## nesdude

Another success story right here. Was on 5.7.893 rooted, ended up on 5.5.893 rooted. Works well. I'm hesitant to go to 9.901 because it seems like most issues with all of this is pinned on coming back from 9.901. I would hate to have 9.901 not be the OTA and have issues coming back to where I am right now.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gloster said:


> Bless you. I was able to apply the radio file you recommended. So now I know there is still hope. However, it still sticks at the "Dual Core" boot screen. What's my next step?


Try booting recovery again and select format data/cache or factory reset, i don't remember exactly what its names.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

nesdude said:


> Another success story right here. Was on 5.7.893 rooted, ended up on 5.5.893 rooted. Works well. I'm hesitant to go to 9.901 because it seems like most issues with all of this is pinned on coming back from 9.901. I would hate to have 9.901 not be the OTA and have issues coming back to where I am right now.


Glad it worked for you. I would suspect that when .901 is pushed (assuming that will end up being the next build), that this process will have to be re-applied. Staying on. 893 in not a bad idea.


----------



## abuttino

Not if you are a hobbiest









I did it the XDA way instead of this because I couldn't get RSD Lite to recognize my phone in Fastboot mode..

Now that I am through with it (and on 901) and can ask some questions..

Why wouldn't RSD work?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

abuttino said:


> Not if you are a hobbiest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it the XDA way instead of this because I couldn't get RSD Lite to recognize my phone in Fastboot mode..
> 
> Now that I am through with it (and on 901) and can ask some questions..
> 
> Why wouldn't RSD work?


Sorry man. Without actually sitting in front of pc there are too many variables for me to troubleshoot your issue. But glad to see you are up and running.


----------



## abuttino

I forgot to make a backup before I restored my theoryrom of 901.. Any way anyone has a copy of a barebones CWM recovery backup?


----------



## abuttino

That was the only time I have ever made that mistake, and I won't make it again.. I ALWAYS make backups of my roms beforehand, now I have to go through all that again.. Well, experience so I can charge my other bionic freinds for something that they couldn't read online


----------



## Timmy10shoes

abuttino said:


> That was the only time I have ever made that mistake, and I won't make it again.. I ALWAYS make backups of my roms beforehand, now I have to go through all that again.. Well, experience so I can charge my other bionic freinds for something that they couldn't read online


Or you could help your "friends" for free and continue the integrity of open source.


----------



## moset

Timmy10shoes said:


> Or you could help your "friends" for free and continue the integrity of open source.


+1000
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## abuttino

I am so screwed.. Tried to flash back to the 886 because the th3oryrom didn't let the radio come online and not I have a invalid cg version (cg: boot)


----------



## abuttino

Oh man.. Your script saved my brick..

Tell me where to donate.

(Reinstalling drivers made my phone be recognized in rsd) and you had the recovery and boot partitions in your update, something that was hard to find,.


----------



## gloster

Timmy10shoes said:


> Try booting recovery again and select format data/cache or factory reset, i don't remember exactly what its names.


Good news: I was able to select factory reset and it appeared to go through the proper steps.
Bad news: It still sticks at the "Dual Core" screen.

I'll try repeating it and poking around the other options. I appreciate any other ideas you have as well. Thanks.


----------



## gsDroid

Timmy10shoes, I seem to be back on track. About phone shows these values.







I no longer have root. I think my next steps are to go into stock recovery and run the update893.zip. Then root and foreverroot. Then apply the update901.zip, unless you are now advising to stay on .893. Please let me know about the 901 update and thank you again for your patience and helpfulness.


----------



## SamuriHL

I would root first. Then update to 893. Whether you go to 901 after that is up to you. But forever root in 886 and save yourself some trouble.


----------



## gsDroid

I just checked and have the .893 system update waiting on my phone as an OTA. I see you recommend I root before the .893 update. Is that better that rooting after the .893? I will definitely foreverroot before the .901 update.


----------



## Johncsuh

love you bro


----------



## js349

Thanks for all the great work here! I'm on 5.7.893 and I downloaded the flashme.zip file on 12/24 around 1:00pm and I just wanted to be sure that nothing had changed since then with that file. I hope not because the file I have is around 695 mb. So, has anything changed since then or am I good to go? Thanks again!


----------



## SamuriHL

gsDroid said:


> I just checked and have the .893 system update waiting on my phone as an OTA. I see you recommend I root before the .893 update. Is that better that rooting after the .893? I will definitely foreverroot before the .901 update.


Sorry for the delayed response. Was running around doing errands all day. Yea, I do recommend rooting before the 893 update as you can just run forever root and forget about it. Otherwise if you go to 893 first, you'll likely have to use the 1-click method, then apply the forever patch, and then you're good. Not a big deal either way, but, forever rooting in 886 is certainly easier and faster.


----------



## gsDroid

SamuriHL said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. Was running around doing errands all day. Yea, I do recommend rooting before the 893 update as you can just run forever root and forget about it. Otherwise if you go to 893 first, you'll likely have to use the 1-click method, then apply the forever patch, and then you're good. Not a big deal either way, but, forever rooting in 886 is certainly easier and faster.


Yes, I took your advice and rooted/foreverrooted with dhacker's 'r3l3asedroot and for3v3r root' method. Then took the 893 OTA and kept forever root. Haven't done the 901 OTA yet.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gsDroid said:


> Yes, I took your advice and rooted/foreverrooted with dhacker's 'r3l3asedroot and for3v3r root' method. Then took the 893 OTA and kept forever root. Haven't done the 901 OTA yet.


for anyone else thats rooting, dhacker and th3ory's forever root are included in the flash_tools zip in the OP.


----------



## js349

Timmy10shoes said:


> for anyone else thats rooting, dhacker and th3ory's forever root are included in the flash_tools zip in the OP.


Timmy - have you change the flashme.zip at all since 12/24? I downloaded it then and want to be sure what I have is the latest. Thanks!


----------



## SamuriHL

Timmy10shoes said:


> for anyone else thats rooting, dhacker and th3ory's forever root are included in the flash_tools zip in the OP.


Excellent!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

js349 said:


> Timmy - have you change the flashme.zip at all since 12/24? I downloaded it then and want to be sure what I have is the latest. Thanks!


its still the same. Your good to go.


----------



## heavyMGS

I need to do this. Sometimes I forget where my Frankenstein phone is at.


----------



## pettinej

First thank you to Timmy10sholes and everyone else that contributed to this. I like many other jumped the gun and got off the update path. I tried the one click solution but I could not get root again. So I tried this and it worked perfectly.

I do have one question. After getting rooted and 5.9.901 I wiped and put kintex ROM on. When I check where my phone is at it says System version is 5.8.894. My baseband is CDMA_N_04.04.00R LTEDC_U_07.1E.00 (which is from 5.9.901) Is the System version from the ROM that I applied?


----------



## SonicJoe

pettinej said:


> First thank you to Timmy10sholes and everyone else that contributed to this. I like many other jumped the gun and got off the update path. I tried the one click solution but I could not get root again. So I tried this and it worked perfectly.
> 
> I do have one question. After getting rooted and 5.9.901 I wiped and put kintex ROM on. When I check where my phone is at it says System version is 5.8.894. My baseband is CDMA_N_04.04.00R LTEDC_U_07.1E.00 (which is from 5.9.901) Is the System version from the ROM that I applied?


Yes.


----------



## jennandjoey76

Timmy10shoes said:


> and i know this can get incredibly frustrating. Put the moto-fastboot folder on your desktop
> 1.open a command prompt
> 2.cd desktop/moto-fastboot
> 3.moto-fastboot flash webtop grfs.img
> 4.moto-fastboot erase cache
> 5.moto-fastboot reboot


Any way you could pm me a "walkthrough for dummys"?


----------



## jennandjoey76

Never mind. I went back to forever root option 2 and it worked this time.


----------



## gsDroid

pettinej said:


> First thank you to Timmy10sholes and everyone else that contributed to this. I like many other jumped the gun and got off the update path. I tried the one click solution but I could not get root again. So I tried this and it worked perfectly.
> 
> I do have one question. After getting rooted and 5.9.901 I wiped and put kintex ROM on. When I check where my phone is at it says System version is 5.8.894. My baseband is CDMA_N_04.04.00R LTEDC_U_07.1E.00 (which is from 5.9.901) Is the System version from the ROM that I applied?


Regardless of the update you are on, Kin3tx will always show System version 5.8.894. It comes from the build.prop file in Kin3tx (I think).


----------



## smilepak

Nowing being on 5.9.901, I think i won't do any custom rom until ICS. Just keep it root so I can use Titanium Backup


----------



## skyroket

For anyone on 5.7.893 still holding out for whatever reason, I just came from there (5.7.893) and everything worked great.

I downloaded the flashme.zip in the OP.
Extracted to desktop.
Put phone in AP Fastboot mode
Loaded the XML file into RSDLite
Clicked Start
It took less than 60 seconds on flashing system, and less than 2 minutes flashing webtop.
It rebooted automatically. I was worried for a sec that it was going to get stuck on the Dual Core Technology screen for a sec, but it went through after what seemed like about 2 minutes.
Flashed the radio
Rebooted automatically.

I am stock 5.5.886
Android 2.3.4
Baseband CDMA_N_03.1C.50R ltedc_u_05.15.00
Kernel 2.6.35.7-g68606e6 [email protected] #1
Build number 5.5.1_84_DBN-55

Connect to my wifi and agree to Moto terms
5.5.893 is waiting for me!

Looks like I'm ready to Forever Root and do some updates!

Edit: Forever Rooted using files I downloaded several months ago, ran the 5.5.893 update that was waiting for me. I just took it OTA since I wasn't 100% sure which update files I have in my "Droid Bionic hacking" folder.

Edit: I actually copied the 5.9.901 update (from the OP) over to the SD card at some point, and after it rebooted from the 5.5.893 update installation *it detected the 5.9.901 update on my SD card and is offering to install it for me.* Sweet!

Many thanks to Timmy10shoes and everyone else involved in supporting us to get back on the upgrade path.


----------



## bfasty

I just want to say thanks for compiling all this information into 1 easy to read location. I now have my bionic on 901 with root.


----------



## nesdude

I have one more question about all of this. I really want to try out 9.901, but I'm hearing conflicting reports that all of these methods to get back on the upgrade path have trouble coming back from 9.901. Has anyone gone from 9.901 (rooted or unrooted) back to stock and back to 9.901 rooted? If 9.901 ends up not being the next OTA, I'd like to get back on the upgrade path (again).

Any success stories?


----------



## skyroket

The reason everyone is so sure 5.9.901 will be supported is because it was accidentally leaked BY VERIZON to a couple thousand handsets.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

nesdude said:


> I have one more question about all of this. I really want to try out 9.901, but I'm hearing conflicting reports that all of these methods to get back on the upgrade path have trouble coming back from 9.901. Has anyone gone from 9.901 (rooted or unrooted) back to stock and back to 9.901 rooted? If 9.901 ends up not being the next OTA, I'd like to get back on the upgrade path (again).
> 
> Any success stories?


you can go back and forth. The only issue is the cdt.bin failure after flashing the 5.5.893 update, which if your planning to go back to or to 5.9.9.01 can be avoided by flashing both updates back to b ack in recovery.


----------



## Zog

Just to clarify, after restoring with the given xml file and then 4ever rooting, we can then install bootstrap, get in recovery and flash the 893 and 901 update in the same session? Is a data wipe necessary between flashes?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Zog said:


> Just to clarify, after restoring with the given xml file and then 4ever rooting, we can then install bootstrap, get in recovery and flash the 893 and 901 update in the same session? Is a data wipe necessary between flashes?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yes and no wipe necessary.


----------



## envizion

went through an excruciating 10 mins of waiting but i believe i'm set back on stock 886. thank you for putting all this together! now i believe i don't have root. does anyone have a link to releasedroot 2.1? the link on that thread is dead.


----------



## Zog

Timmy10shoes said:


> Yes and no wipe necessary.


Where do I donate? Thank you!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

envizion said:


> went through an excruciating 10 mins of waiting but i believe i'm set back on stock 886. thank you for putting all this together! now i believe i don't have root. does anyone have a link to releasedroot 2.1? the link on that thread is dead.


EVERYONE, please read the FULL OP. Th3ory and hackers's forever root are included in the flash_tools zip in the OP.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Zog said:


> Where do I donate? Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Thanks. Goodwill or Salvation Army are good places to donate to


----------



## envizion

Timmy10shoes said:


> EVERYONE, please read the FULL OP. Th3ory and hackers's forever root are included in the flash_tools zip in the OP.


sorry about that. didn't realize the last link was flash tools. thought it was part of the .901 cdt thing. thanks


----------



## Timmy10shoes

envizion said:


> sorry about that. didn't realize the last link was flash tools. thought it was part of the .901 cdt thing. thanks


Your welocme


----------



## John L. Galt

Hey, cz - your original post has some color tags making the text black - and making it unreadable when using the black theme on TapaTalk. Any chance on you editing out the color tags?


----------



## Zog

I recieved an error when trying to flash the 893 update in cwm bootstrap recovery and it aborted the install. Should i be using the stock recovery and flashing/applying 893 & 901 as an update.zip?


----------



## SonicJoe

Zog said:


> I recieved an error when trying to flash the 893 update in cwm bootstrap recovery and it aborted the install. Should i be using the stock recovery and flashing/applying 893 & 901 as an update.zip?


Yes. Apply updates in stock recovery.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

John L. Galt said:


> Hey, cz - your original post has some color tags making the text black - and making it unreadable when using the black theme on TapaTalk. Any chance on you editing out the color tags?


Color tags?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

The only things with color I see are the links. I not sure how to edit the colors.


----------



## John L. Galt

Can you not use the full editor and check? It may then show color *tags*

like [ color ] (sans spaces) and [ / color ] (sans spaces). Everytime I read this first post the text is all black except for links on tapatalk in dark mode - every other post is fine....


----------



## Zog

I'm on 901. System update requests to download once an hour and fails. How do I stop it?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## John L. Galt

Do you have cheesecake installed?


----------



## Zog

Nope

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## John L. Galt

I should have asked - did you ever have it installed? b/c my 901 is not doing that at all....


----------



## CellZealot

What PRL version do you have? There is a new LTE PRL associated with the .901 leak and I have read reports that they are connected and that the .901 build requires the 15098 LTE PRL in order to achieve the full benefit of the update.

It is possible it won't acknowledge the update unless you have that PRL. And wants you to redownload it.

This is just a wild assed theory but I have read at least one other user report of this occurring.


----------



## Zog

I had selected to update software for the 901 ota when on 893 but instead pushed 'later' and manually updated to 901. Now it keeps wanting to update.

My prl is 15098. The new radio is giving me my best speedtest results 3v3r 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## CellZealot

That makes much more sense. I would suggest a factory reset or try just cache wipe.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

My prl is 15075. But I hnoestly don't know that means or how that affects the device. How can i update it?


----------



## CellZealot

A PRL is a Preferred Roaming List and normally I would say that attributing any connectivity performance variables to the PRL was misinformation, except in very specific and isolated geographic areas related the the merger of Alltel, which is still incomplete.
It is a hierarchical list of SIDs that tells the device which systems it is allowed to use and their order of preference when it can't get a native signal on the home network.
It is a very critical part of how CDMA phones work but does not have any effect on signal performance or reception per se and is one of the most misunderstood aspects of how these phones work, primarily because VZW themselves have always told you to dial *228 whenever you have any problem whatsoever. This primarily benefits them as it ensures you have a PRL that reflects the latest roaming agreements with their partners. Many people think it "updates the towers" which is a complete misnomer and untrue.
SIDs are System IDs and if any tower among thousands in a given system is turned on or off or affected in any way whatsoever that might affect your service, then it would automatically be registered as part of that system and your phone would use it.

So...basically i would never say such a thing...except because of all the changes involved with the LTE system that it is possible that some new aspect of this comes into play. I have read reports of users seeking help with Bionic data drop issues being referred to 2nd and 3rd tier data reps who suggested as much. They are much less likely to resort to complete FUD in their arsenal of things to remedy the problem than other reps.

So, there...like I said...a wild assed theory based on 4th hand info that I extrapolated upon.









Also, after reading about it, I attempted to force updating the PRL by removing the SIM and turning it on and then replacing the SIM to force network re authentication. This did NOT work at all until the network outage the other day, after or during which my PRL updated from 15061 to 15098. I am in a 3G area and only briefly lost data.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

My data has been horrible. Dropping in amd out still. I had seen that other people have had different PRL's. So i did a quick search on it (not knowing the what difference it would make) the other day. I tried the sim card trick with no success either.


----------



## dangerous

Timmy10shoes said:


> My data has been horrible. Dropping in amd out still. I had seen that other people have had different PRL's. So i did a quick search on it (not knowing the what difference it would make) the other day. I tried the sim card trick with no success either.


I know you aren't asking for help, but, being the OP you can't .. your Post here put a stop to all the chatter here, i think your Data issue is VZW's issue. i was in WI and it was so bad (even in the big city of Milwaulkee) it was basically useless.

I haven't used your fix yet, i'm waiting cause i know i'm gonna have some issues doing so, and i don't want to have to re-install everything from scratch right now.


----------



## rkuhldude77

Just wanted to chime in saying that I had my phone stuck in AP Fastboot and used this and now I am on .901 rooted running Liberty with the prloaded .901 fix!
Without this I would have been screwed....great work!!!


----------



## Pithism

AHHHHH dude so pumped i have been working on getting out of this situation since 8 pm an now it is 4 am, this was last hope to fix my problem and it worked great. got this way because i got stuck trying to reroot 901 and somehow got stuck at android welcome screen.

I really appreciate what you devs have done and continue to do. tomorrow i will again to get to 901. hopefully i will conquer this!!!


----------



## MDicnMan

OK, I have carefully ready all 33 pages and still have one question. I am at .901 rooted and need to get back to stock unrooted 893 to araanty out my phone. What is the easiest why to do that? I guess I could warranty it at .901 but that seems risky.

Thanks in advance.

JJ


----------



## Timmy10shoes

MDicnMan said:


> OK, I have carefully ready all 33 pages and still have one question. I am at .901 rooted and need to get back to stock unrooted 893 to araanty out my phone. What is the easiest why to do that? I guess I could warranty it at .901 but that seems risky.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> JJ


Run the program, don't root, install. 893 update in stock recovery, do the cdt.bin fix. done.


----------



## MDicnMan

Timmy10shoes said:


> Run the program, don't root, install. 893 update in stock recovery, do the cdt.bin fix. done.


Or don't install 893 (901) if I want to stay at 893? I guess I wasn't clear that I could stop the script after I am back to 893 and not root. I haven't used it or the one click up to this point.

EDIT: I assume that I can't just use my Clockwork backup to go back to 893 and then just unroot correct?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

If you've updated to 901, there is no way to be completely on 1 build, except 901. The reason this fix works is because i swapped the .886 boot and recovery images with the .893 images.(The .886 boot and recovery can't be flashed back.) And the cdt.bin can't be reverted at all. Thats why you have to flash the cdt.bin in the OP after updating to .893. So if you stay on .886, you will have the .893 boot and recovery images with the .901 cdt.bin. And if you update to .893 you will still have the .901 cdt.bin. So to the naked eye any option will look stock until they sent it back to be refurbished and they will know that you took the .901 update, which shouldn't matter since the update was pushed by an official source. Confusing isn't it. And the nanoid back-up will only revert the system. Not the preinstall, radio, boot etc.


----------



## bo.benson

Thanks for taking your time to help out people with their bricked phones Timmy. Mine was bricked for about 10 hours yesterday at the fastboot screen, I tried multiple solutions with only different errors showing up at the fastboot screen every time. The RSD lite with the xml file worked the very first try! I'm now back on .893 R3L3AS3 root & 43V3R rooted with safestrap and ICS Alpha 9 on the safe side. Can't wait til we get the update with a working camera and 3/4g. Thanks again Timmy!


----------



## crashercarlton

Thanks Timmy i have been using p3's way for awhile now but it epically failed today on this brick... and the moto-fastboot commands were not successfull between the various fixes that have always worked & "that seemed all the same", anyways one flash of yours and it works perfectly

edit 1
UGHHHHHHHH.....ok this is an edit now....

I'm on stock .886 no issues until i try to go to 5.5.893, in stock recovery as follows

Verifying update package...
E:signature verification failed
Installation aborted

*edit 2

After hours wasted today the cuplrit came out to be a corrupted 5.5.893, apparently after all the times i've flashed p3's method i'm assuming it didn't push right at some point and that's all that's been wasting my time today...JFKLSDFJSDLK thank though bro your method does work lol...


----------

